# New Engines



## boats1 (Jul 20, 2010)

My first engines arrived yesterday. Is there anything that should be done to them (waxing, oiling, etc,) prior to placing them on the track and hitting the throttle?


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

Most new engines have enough lube on them out of the box, but I've long established a habit of breaking them down and lubing them myself. 1. to make sure the lube is not old and gummy --or missing-- and 2. to keep a standard lube and grease consistent in all my locos.


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

boats1 said:


> My first engines arrived yesterday. Is there anything that should be done to them


yes! take a picture and post here 

but seriously , i find that most engines come with to much lube for my liking. also if these are athearn's there is a way to quet them down:
The Athearn Maintenance and Upgrade


----------



## boats1 (Jul 20, 2010)

Thanks for the replys. There seemed like a little too much grease about so I took a q-tip and did the best I could. I'm not confident enough to break down the engines yet, but I'm meeting a guy Monday at the club that will guide me. I'm not picture literate (yet) but I picked up the GE AC6000 with UP colors and the EMD NW2 Switcher in SP colors. Both are DCC with BLI Paragon2 sound. That Factory Direct had a great sale the other moning...$99 each. Lasted about 20 minutes till sold out, but I made it. Their shipping was excellent as well. Thanks again.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Do take some care with a Q-tip ... fibers from the cotton swab often break loose, and you don't want many of those spinning around in your gearing.

TJ


----------

